

How to tell a colleague that their breath stinks? - IamSuchADick

Ok.  So, let call this colleague &quot;Simon&quot;.  Simon&#x27;s breath stinks. Everyday. No days off.  The minute Simon says &quot;Good morning&quot;, until the minute I wait for everyday &quot;See you tomorrow&quot;.  How is it possible? I mean, it is not like Simon&#x27;s breath smells bad because of coffee or only in the morning.  No.  Simon&#x27;s breath smells like public toilets.  And not those nice public toilets either.  I am talking about a hole in the floor kinda toilet.  Not good! How do I tell Simon, nicely, that his breath is offending me.  And, that, the reason I use a fan at work, is, well, to blow his breath the other way.  But, I think I need to invest in a jet fan, since my £9.99 fan just isn&#x27;t powerful enough.  Any advice? Ples help!
======
ahmetmsft
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=tell+people+they+stink](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=tell+people+they+stink)

------
MichaelCrawford
this kind of bad breath is because of bad digestive fauna. Perhaps you can
find some way to get him to eat yogurt.

